# Philip Morris’s “Worst Day” In A Decade



## Rob Fisher (20/4/18)

*Philip Morris’s “Worst Day” In A Decade*
ALI ANDERSON / APRIL 20, 2018 / NEWS & MEDIA
*TOBACCO giant Philip Morris has had its worst day in a decade after rapidly declining cigarette volumes and sales of its "heat-not-burn" Iqos product have “plateaued”.*

Shares in the company tumbled after cigarette shipments fell more than expected and sales for its cigarette and vaping alternative iQOS have started to stall in its key market, Japan.

The fall was its biggest one-day slide since becoming a public company in March 2018 with shares ending down 16 per cent.

Read full story here...

https://vaping.com/blog/news/philip...ail&utm_term=0_22416810d6-3899b055ea-51510053

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## jm10 (20/4/18)

I actually got a Iqos about a year ago(contacts prototype), it was actually pretty good after you got over the horrible taste. 

What let it down was i could not get the mini cigs and i see now they have started implementing them in a few places at R44 a box. Now i dont mind the price and the product as a whole but they have failed on advertising. 

Not a single person i have shown has even heard of it or knows what it is. 

I can see why it will fail in SA.





Vaping will soon replace cigarettes and will save people so much money....... oh crap never mind.....rabbit hole and all

#edit# had a few drinks just now so sorry if the pics are blurry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## mad_hatter (20/4/18)

I met an employee of PM on a flight recently. He told me how senior management were upset that this stupid product wasn't doing well in the South African Market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (20/4/18)

I have seen this at a local Shell garage. Can't remember the price but I do recall it was a bit pricey.

I have heard people that use it claim it is safer than vaping. I wouldn't know, I enjoy my vape too much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (20/4/18)

mad_hatter said:


> I met an employee of PM on a flight recently. He told me how senior management were upset that this stupid product wasn't doing well in the South African Market.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know allot of the high up guys in Philip Morris and let me tell you they have very high hopes of this piggy backing of traditional smoking. This was to marketed for indoor smokers because there is supposedly no odor and for health benefit because your “heating” and not burning the cigarette. 

Also Iqos are huge in the asian countries and they hope to make it a hype here. 

They have budgeted R4 million on two launch parties for Iqos so far and i have not seen one.....

Oh and Iqos stands for I Quit Original Smoking 

You see in SA we see stupid on a daily basis and this will be one of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (21/4/18)

Thanks for posting this @Rob Fisher 
Very interesting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (21/4/18)

jm10 said:


> Not a single person i have shown has even heard of it or knows what it is.


About 3 month ago they had a make shift stall at East Gate 
2nd floor about 50m away from the iStore 
Dont know if its still there I had a look but did not thinking anything of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Balders (21/4/18)

And to add more to their misery the company has recalled all 2.6 million Vuse Vibe power units after 10 customers reported malfunctioning batteries in their units.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## GSM500 (23/4/18)

Adephi said:


> I have seen this at a local Shell garage. Can't remember the price but I do recall it was a bit pricey.
> 
> I have heard people that use it claim it is safer than vaping. I wouldn't know, I enjoy my vape too much.


I was in a tobacconist just a few days ago looking for some nice pipe tobacco to attempt my first NET. I didn't know this existed but the store owner showed me the iqos. It was selling for R650 if I'm not mistaken. She said it had been severely subsidied and the price should be around R2000. Maybe a desperate drive to get them into the market. 

I saw Wayne Walker's video on his recent trip to the UK. He gave the Iqos a bash at this show he attended. He was very surprised at how much like smoking it was. 

The way it works is the cartridge (that looks like short cigarette) has a couple of filters in it and a small section of tobacco that's been drenched in PG. The iqos has a blade (the heating element) that heats up this drenched tobacco so you can vape it....... How close is that to what we already do? 

Not for me thanks, I enjoy my Vaping and DIY too much. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG (24/4/18)

A bit "pissed off" today when my project manager told me about this amazing thing that allows you to smoke a cigarette indoors ... 
when I have to go stand outside to have a vape.

There's some drama in the UK vaping community lately with this iqos and people not wanting this tobacco product offered in vape stores. It's a quick way to align vaping with tobacco and they fear this will lead to tobacco laws governing the vaping industry, especially since there is currently talk going on about a new bill to remove vaping products from the TPD, etc, which would effectively place vaping products under their own set of laws.

Actually, there's a lot of drama in the online vape community all the time this year. If I quit vaping today I'd still watch the industry and community just for the drama of it all. They really should have a vape drama omnibus. I'd watch that on my Sunday mornings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (20/6/18)

Saw this kiosk at the Greenstone Shopping Mall, Edenvale this past Sunday but we were literally running to catch a movie in time. Wanted to stop but wife would have freaked out LMAO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/6/18)

Wednesday afternoon I visited our local Hypermarket pharmacy to refill a prescription and saw the IQOS kiosk by the cigarette counter. On my way out I thought to have a look.

The conversation with the sales lady went as follows:
"Hi, can I have a look?"
"Sure, do you smoke?"
"No, I vape."
"Oh nice, how do you find it?"
"Expensive.."
"That liquid builds up on your lungs you know."
"No, it.."
"Yes it does, it' been scientifically proven."
"No it has n..."
"And gives you popcorn lung."
"Lady, it is best me and you do not converse any further." And I walked away.

As @Andre professes, I have learned to resist the urge to relieve the wrongly convinced of their ignorance yet this encounter has been nagging me in the background.

What bothers me is that this sales person, most probably trained by the tobacco company in question is completely clueless on the product she is selling. From the above it basically uses a VG/PG based NET where the tobacco has not been removed from the mixture. Furthermore I now wonder if big tobacco is purposefully launching a misinformation campaign in order to promote their product and slander vaping devices that do not support the sale of tobacco.
The latter being quite plausible based on their ethics track record.

Also, when you get a dry hit on a IQOS device, you will be smoking tobacco won't you? So how safe is this thing really?

That's it, Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10 (30/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Wednesday afternoon I visited our local Hypermarket pharmacy to refill a prescription and saw the IQOS kiosk by the cigarette counter. On my way out I thought to have a look.
> 
> The conversation with the sales lady went as follows:
> "Hi, can I have a look?"
> ...



@Raindance Dont take it to personally, i have read that 11 out of 10 sales people are idiots.

You cant dry hit on a IQOS, it allows 15 pulls if i remember right and then shuts down, it was a clever idea buy i just could never get over that horrible taste. I used it indoors and it really didn’t have much of a smell and was supposed to be healthy. 

Its funny how tobacco companies can say IQOS is healthier when it hasn’t been around long enough to be plausible through human testing, but when vaping makes a statement like that we get blown out the water with “what proof”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/18)

mad_hatter said:


> I met an employee of PM on a flight recently. He told me how senior management were upset that this stupid product wasn't doing well in the South African Market.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went to my trusty You Tube and this contraption does not get good reports , and you are still ''smoking'' a not so regular cigarette , so what were they thinking ?[ Must be desperate to get rid of the cigs that sits on the shelf ] I will rather fire up the Smok/Kanger and vape my ''not limited to 4'' flavours . This thing will drive me back to regulars in minutes .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (30/6/18)

The IQOS has not been passed, in either the US or UK, as a healthy alternative. The FDA advisory panel voted in favour of the claim that the IQOS contains fewer harmful chemicals than cigarette smoke, but voted against the PMI claim that this will lead to reduced disease and morbidity. In the UK, the government's advisory panel concluded that the IQOS produces "a number of compounds of concern", including some carcinogens, so it didn't get the all-clear there either. There have also been questions raised around the methodology and veracity of PMI's research on the IQOS. As there always will be wherever big tobacco is involved.

Health experts on both sides of the pond are agreed that vaping entails less risk than smoking. However, manufacturers aren't allowed to make those claims in advertising. Again, it comes down to the bottom line that public health don't want messaging that is put out by companies with a financial stake in selling the products. It is one thing for PHE to make the statement that vaping is 95% healthier. But they won't allow tobacco or vaping companies to run with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10 (30/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Went to my trusty You Tube and this contraption does not get good reports , and you are still ''smoking'' a not so regular cigarette , so what were they thinking ?[ Must be desperate to get rid of the cigs that sits on the shelf ] I will rather fire up the Smok/Kanger and vape my ''not limited to 4'' flavours . This thing will drive me back to regulars in minutes .



Absolutely, weather its “heating” or burning you are still taking in loads of crap but the draw card is there is about 200 times less smell then a regular cigarette so it would appeal to allot including myself if i didn’t vape. I really enjoyed smoking but detested the smell on me. 

I was given a pre launch one which i used for about two weeks, until my cig packs were finished and you couldn’t get the cigs here cause it wasn’t released in SA yet, so from that time it sat in my cupboard.

To be honest i think it was great because of the no smell thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (1/11/18)

@jm10 dibs for R100

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (1/11/18)

Resistance said:


> @jm10 dibs for R100



 someone else took it and is using it now, it got her of traditional cigs.
She also doesn’t like vaping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/11/18)

I only saw one dude ever using that thing sometime early last year. I spoke to him about it and he said it worked for him too and apparently he smoked less on the iqos than on traditionals . However since its apperance on supermarket kiosks and tobacconists shelves there was never someone to demonstrate . Their loss I'm a vaper now!


----------



## jm10 (1/11/18)

Resistance said:


> I only saw one dude ever using that thing sometime early last year. I spoke to him about it and he said it worked for him too and apparently he smoked less on the iqos than on traditionals . However since its apperance on supermarket kiosks and tobacconists shelves there was never someone to demonstrate . Their loss I'm a vaper now!



We are considered a small market so they spend the mega bucks on advertising and promo people over seas such as japan, they are almost at agreement point with Dubai so they will most likely push even more there. 
But in all honesty the thing did work and has worked for people who did use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

